# Id Please



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like a red betta.lol


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

BRUNER247 said:


> Looks like a red betta.lol


Wiseguy...LOL


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

It was the only thing I could id. They do look cool though whatever they are.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I was told by the seller that they're bamboo, related to the other popular skinny ones.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> I was told by the seller that they're bamboo, related to the other popular skinny ones.


Type of dracaena. Certain varieties of dracaena are marketed as lucky bamboo, but really aren't related to true bamboo. It's a houseplant and should do okay as long as you don't totally submerge it.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Thanks Piranha Guru!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> Thanks Piranha Guru!


No problem!


----------

